# do many breeders give the felv jab to kittens?



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi just wanted to know more why breeder give or dont give the felv jab


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

For years, my kittens were vaccinated for FeLV as it was part of a 5 in 1 vaccination (Pentofel). I used this, not specifically because it contained FeLV, but for other reasons, the biggest of which was an absense of even mild vaccine reaction in kittens. It was then withdrawn for a period of time and we switched to a standard 3 in 1 (so including FeLV) and started to see more kittens quite off-colour after vaccination. Switched to a different vaccine with the same sort of results.

This, coupled with the fact that the majority of kittens I sell go to indoor only homes, led me to stop vaccinating for FeLV altogether. With the few kittens who are going to homes where they'll have outdoor access I always recommend they're FeLV vaccinated prior to being allowed outdoors, when they're 10+ months


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine have Pentofel, which covers against FeLV and Chlamydia as well. I've never had any problems with it.

Liz


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Neither did I, quite the opposite. Unfortunately I can't persuade my vet to stock it.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't give the FeLV because of the risk of adverse reactions. I know people who do give it without problems, but i'm a bit paranoid and prefer to be safe rather than sorry.

I give the basic vaccs, which includes Chlamydia.


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

I have also heard of breeders talk of side effects from FeLV vaccine and I was a bit cautious at first. However, after consulting a few vets for their opinions, I made the decision that I would vaccinate for FeLV.

I use Fevaxyn Pentofel at 9 & 12 Weeks (5-in-One Vaccine- including FeLV) The following are covered by it Feline Panleukopenia Virus, Feline Rhinotracheitis Virus, Feline Calicivirus, Feline Leukaemia Virus, and the inactivated bacterium Feline Chlamydia psittaci. 

In the last year I have had 12 kittens vaccinated with it and thankfully no reactions. I also vaccinated four of my cats as kittens using single Novibac FeLV vaccinations, as their breeders did not give FeLV to kittens under 6 months, again I had no side effects noted in them after the vaccinations. 

If I experienced any side effects, then I may rethink but I like to take the pressure away from new owners having to pay the extra for Felv at a later date and at least for my own peace of mind, I know I have given them that extra protection (hopefully not needed though!!)


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I am not a breeder but have had all 3 of my cats vaccinated against FELV. None of the breeders had included this in their kitten vaccination programmes. I am pro-vaccination and consider the benefits of vaccination outweigh the risks. Even though mine are indoor cats they potentially do come in to contact with other cats at shows and vets and there is always the potential of escape, no matter how careful one is.

FELV is often fatal. The most serious side effect was thought to be an injection site sarcoma from the aluminium in the vaccine but no causal link to the vaccine itself has been identified. The incidence of sarcoma is also far lower in Europe compared to the USA, so I am reall not convinced the FELV vaccine was ever a cause of sarcoma in cats anyway.

Like everything else it is down to individual choice whether we vaccinate our cats or not but there are so many scare stories out there relating to vaccinations and people often loose sight of the fact that millions owe their health & lives to vaccinations. Along with antibiotics they are by far the BIGGEST contributer to good public health in both humans and animals and people getting complacent or making unsubstantiated claims against them is deeply concerning in my opinion.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Pentofel is an all killed 5 in 1. FeLV is always a killed vaccine whereas most (if not all) the other options for including FeLV involve your vet mixing two different products in the syringe and mean you're giving a mix of killed and live. Killed vaccines include an adjuvant to stimulate the response. Live vaccines don't because they're not needed. Mix the two and you're including a stimulant which is unnecessary for the live component. It's interesting that the responses here in favour of including FeLV all mention Pentofel. Not only is this designed and manufactured as an all in one product but it's also supplied as individual doses in individual, pre-measured syringes.

I happily use Pentofel if it's available. I do not include FeLV if it means mixing killed and live vaccines.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> so I am reall not convinced the FELV vaccine was ever a cause of sarcoma in cats anyway


I've never seen it suggested that the vaccine has caused sarcomas. It is the adjuvant which was under scrutiny.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

havoc said:


> I've never seen it suggested that the vaccine has caused sarcomas. It is the adjuvant which was under scrutiny.


Yes, I meant to imply that the aluminium in the adjuvant in the vaccine ampoule was the suspected causative factor of sarcoma And this has not demonstrated to be the case.


----------

